# Paph concolor and species in general



## Cinderella (Dec 28, 2006)

Paph concolor is my only species paph, the rest all hybrids. Watching it grow is like watching paint dry. Is this a slow growing species or are most species paphs just harder to grow? If so, I will gladly stay with hybrids!


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 28, 2006)

hybrids typically grow better/faster/easier than either of its parent species.
it's called 'hybrid vigor'


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi, Cinderella! hybrids mostly grow faster than species, but there are some species which grow fast too. try paph callosum, niveum and godefroyae. concolor isn't too slow growing for me... maybe you should give it more warmth and moisture... see if that works.. =)


----------



## Stephan (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey there Cinders

Time is something Orchids, in general, seem to take a lot of . Paph concolor isn't particularly slow but then again it won't perk up and get to flowering size within a year of being deflasked either.

It helps a great deal if you mix seedling size plants with larger near flowering size ones. That way you get the reward of flowers while watching others grow up. What can I say - it's working for me.

In general, your multiflorals tend to be slower than the singles. Maudiae types can flower three years after being deflasked and I've also seen some complexes do as quickly. When talking about Paphs and growth to flowering size, count on an average of 3 to 4 and a half years for mature seedlings to flowering size plants. The other thing is that each growth only flowers once - if it "blasts" you may have to wait a couple of years (or more) for your next chance.

There are other orchids which are just as "slow" to get to flowering size. I like to think of it as a plant like "snow ball" effect. a small plant doubles its size in a year. The next year it doubles again (just an example) next thing you know your multi growth plant is splitting the pot 

One of the hardest things about orchids is learning that if you over feed or water them in an attempt to speed things up then, more often than not, they die. It's still a problem I suffer from occassionally 

Cheers
Stephan


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 2, 2007)

The concolor did bloom for me in the past, a year ago. Maybe it will still bloom this Winter, just a bit later. The concern is that it grows soo slowly. I think I will stick to more hybrids until my conditions improve some day:wink: when one of you buys me a g/h.


----------

